# When things don't go as planned USSDA12



## ConTodo (Sep 18, 2016)

When things don't start as planned at LAFC USSDA U12. Need to start looking for players have been DEVELOPED. 
Just before the kick off of a league game,everyone noticed a guy across the stands with a hat and a hoodie jacket on. He looked something like.
 
And then he came down all the way to the field.  And look very similar to TS from LAFC. I GUESS THEY NEED AND ARE LOOKING FOR PLAYERS.  JUST WORK HARD WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND DEVELOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 18, 2016)

A caveat...my son is with Galaxy, so no axe to grind and no one to protect here. With that, what I see with just this photo and a little light research...

Let's say this is TS from LAFC. What's wrong with him scouting club league games? Why does this bother you? LAFC should always be on the lookout for young talent to bring in. 

This pic was taken at El Segundo HS, I aussume last night. If so, had to be the 2005 flight 1 game. If he was taking a look at players, it probably wasn't to bolster this year's squad with more 04s. Likely doing some future planning for next year. Smart. 

And if he does want to bring more players in, the LAFC DA roster has 24 kids on it. He has 2 more spots to fill if he wants to. Good for any of the boys he gives a shot to. Playing DA with a future MLS academy vs. SCDSL flight 1? No brainer for most.


----------



## justneededaname (Sep 18, 2016)

ConTodo, I think it is a good thing that our MLS academies are scouting talent. Seems like the best case scenario for US soccer is the MLS academies scout and grab the best talent and turn them into professional soccer players.


----------



## Colombichi (Sep 20, 2016)

Not enough quality scouting going on at the club level. I agree with Justneedaname. What is the problem?


----------



## JackZ (Sep 20, 2016)

No problem with scouting. 

However, just hope they are respectful when they do decided to approach families, a phone or email or something, no need to go chasing them down in a parking lot in front of everyone (I've only heard of this occurring btw).


----------



## ConTodo (Sep 20, 2016)

SBFDad said:


> A caveat...my son is with Galaxy, so no axe to grind and no one to protect here. With that, what I see with just this photo and a little light research...
> 
> Let's say this is TS from LAFC. What's wrong with him scouting club league games? Why does this bother you? LAFC should always be on the lookout for young talent to bring in.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong, but no need to hide in the shadow wearing a baseball cap and BIG hoodie jacket. Be open!!!!!!!


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 20, 2016)

ConTodo said:


> Nothing wrong, but no need to hide in the shadow wearing a baseball cap and BIG hoodie jacket. Be open!!!!!!!


Not what you said or at least implied in your original post. And I quote..."JUST WORK HARD WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND DEVELOP!!!!!!!!!!!!"

 Tell us how you really feel and why. It's ok to admit that you thought it over and decided that you were wrong. For the record...nothing wrong with what TS is doing here...at all.


----------



## mahrez (Sep 21, 2016)

Title and tone might be misplaced but appears to be TS the man of many clubs...

After chasing the dream and/or selling out to Galaxy who eventually sent him packing he's back again to make things right with LAFC?

Might be old school but knows the value of partnership, the slammer's / LAFC girls da deal for example.

What's LAFC's next move? Partner for full da next season or will the try the grow your own approach with  3 teams dev status for 17-18 growing the following year to full when the 1st team starts.

Doubt he was souting probably just watching some friends kids or something like that.

Ussda has some stricter guidelines about recruiting players but when the transfer windows open up could be some movement.

All players are developing, where you came from doesn't matter as much as where your going...


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 21, 2016)

Poor guy just wanted to watch some soccer and now you've got him pinned for the Kennedy assassination.


----------

